# Red Rotala losing all its leaves!



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Recently alot of my plants have been losing all their leaves. Some just fall off and others just die and melt away!

Im not sure what is causing this. They were growing like fire for 6 months! 

Now all i have are stems with afew peddles at the top of the stem ....stems look fine and strong and red

-C02 2 bps
-90W T5HO
-ADA amazonia soil

I have a really bad case of thread algae as soon as I started dosing fertz so I stopped and then later this started happening .... I tried dosing fertz again and the thread algae grew like crazy!

spirals of thread making pillars out of the soil....

fml

this is a CRS Shrimp tank so excel and products are out of the question...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Could there be too much light?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the CO2 concentration in the water column? Having a bubble rate of 2 bps is meaningless unless it is actually getting diffused into the water column.

As for the fertilizers, you will need it in any case. The thread algae is probably growing quickly due to the high light that you have, as Jaysan mentioned.

90W of T5HO light is a lot of light...


----------

